# BAD Mother Hubbard Puppy Biscuits



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

I've been meaning to post this earlier, but I haven't had time...

I bought Stuie some Mother Hubbard puppy biscuits from the Petsmart on Foothill in Pasadena (California). I also bought 2 glass jars to hold food and treats. I made sure they were washed thoroughly and left it to dry over night. I put his food in one and the treats in another. This is all in the 1st week of having Stuie so it was hectic! Anyway, I dumped the treats in the jar and a few weeks later I happen to look in the jar and see little wormy looking things. They looked like maggots, but were brown. They were ALL OVER the treats and it was disgusting!! I brought the jar to the vet and she said it was okay and that she didn't know what it was, but that if Stuie ate it it would have already died in his stomach since there are acids or soemthign that would have killed it. I was so worried and most of all MAD that such a thing could have happened. It could have come from the jar, but the food jar was just fine! There was nothing funny in there. I already put cheerios in the same jar that use to hold the infested treats and they have been fine. So, I have decided that the blame has to entirely be put on Mother Hubbard and that something must have gotten in there. I've been meaning to make a trip to the Petsmart to let them have a piece of my mind, but it's been busy. 

Just wanted to let you guys know what happened with me and hopefully nothing happens with your baby's treats!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I've been meaning to post this earlier, but I haven't had time...
> 
> I bought Stuie some Mother Hubbard puppy biscuits from the Petsmart on Foothill in Pasadena (California). I also bought 2 glass jars to hold food and treats. I made sure they were washed thoroughly and left it to dry over night. I put his food in one and the treats in another. This is all in the 1st week of having Stuie so it was hectic! Anyway, I dumped the treats in the jar and a few weeks later I happen to look in the jar and see little wormy looking things. They looked like maggots, but were brown. They were ALL OVER the treats and it was disgusting!! I brought the jar to the vet and she said it was okay and that she didn't know what it was, but that if Stuie ate it it would have already died in his stomach since there are acids or soemthign that would have killed it. I was so worried and most of all MAD that such a thing could have happened. It could have come from the jar, but the food jar was just fine! There was nothing funny in there. I already put cheerios in the same jar that use to hold the infested treats and they have been fine. So, I have decided that the blame has to entirely be put on Mother Hubbard and that something must have gotten in there. I've been meaning to make a trip to the Petsmart to let them have a piece of my mind, but it's been busy.
> 
> ...


That's horrible!! You may want to send an email to the Mother Hubbard company to let them know.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i used to go to the petsmart on foothill in pasadena too, but i moved to downtown LA

i didnt have any problems with the old mother hubbard biscuits i bought from the foothill petsmart, but i did leave the biscuits for too long in a ziplock bag, and months after, moths and bugs were in the ziplock bag.. im not gonna buy it again

u should return it to petsmart and call the OMH company


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had little mealy bugs (worms) in the Nutro Drumstick boxes before.
I think they ride in on the cardboard boxes and of course the treats are
perfect food for them. I just take them back and get a new box.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

trust me, Mother Hubbard will be hearing from me. you don't piss stuie's mommy off









i feel like reese witherspoon in legally blonde. somebody needs to stick up for our pups since they can't stand up for themselves!









hmmm....i guess this is sorta normal for this to happen in biscuit like treats? yuck...this makes me want to change to people food and make treats myself.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Eep now I'm a bit scared. I have just those treats. I have kept them in the bag and curl it up and place a pin (like for chip bags) on the top..

clearly there's a better way to store them- how do you guys keep your treats fresh and bug free??


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Long, long LONG ago... I opened a container of Flour and found bugs in it. I called my Mom freaking out and she told me then to put a stick of Juicy Fruit gum into the flour and I would never again have bugs.

Now years into the future... I have NEVER ever had bugs in any container that I put food stuff into with a stick of Juicy Fruit.

Shame but you know the bugs could have gotten into the biscuits after they left the Mother Hubbard truck and sat in the back storage room at the store. Who knows? I am willing to bet though that Mother Hubbard will offer to replace them.

Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Those are the kind of bugs that get in things from sitting in dry storage too long.
I have seen them before when we get things from the "salvage" stores around here. I quit getting boxed or bagged items there for that reason. I think it is some kind of a moth like thing that invades the box and hatches larvae. Grosses me out is all I know.
I bet they will replace them...Petsmart probably will w/out calling Mother Hubbard.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I used to feed Jolie Bil-Jac dog food which I bought at Petsmart. Once I got a bag that literally had moths fly out of it when I opened it. I was HORRIFIED. I hauled it back up to petsmart and they said that it happens from time to time. I think it has to do with grain products that sit too long. Probably they all have some of the larvae in them anyway. After that I always checked the date on the Bil-Jac bag to make sure it was fairly recent and hadn't been sitting on the shelf for long.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i really doubt it's an "old mother hubbard" product issue only or a "food from petsmart" issue. like brit said, it happens in other brands too. take 'em back and the store will replace 'em. this happened to us with a box of milkbones. a box of nutro cookies. and most recently, a bag i had used to store greenies and turkey wafers for buttercup. 
i'm sorry you got freaked out about it, it freaked me out equally when i found that happened to a SCHOOL PROJECT of mine LOL. i had a packaging class, and i repackaged some dog biscuits, and when my gallery show came around....bugs bugs EVERYWHERE LOL. 
what doesnt kill us makes us smarter LOL. i keep butter's treats in a tupperware container in the fridge now. she likes 'em extra crunchy anyway.









ann marie and the "eeeewwww no bugs!" buttercup


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are weevils and they love commercial pet foods, cereals, etc. I actually walked down the pet food aisle in Walmart a few years ago and saw the little moths flying around. (The bugs you saw are the larvae).

Unfortunately, you can't blame Old Mother Hubbard. They probably got into the food after you opened it, but I'm sure the store will replace them.

Try keeping the biscuits in a ziploc bag or even freezing them.

Check your cereals, too. They may have gotten into that.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've had it happen too. I was in Petsmart looking at food and when I picked up the bag I noticed little worms crawling all over it. I guess those things just happen but ughh! I still shudder when I think about it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL! Flying moths coming out of the bag would freak me out too! LOL!
At least they don't charge extra, and it is protein!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I've had that happen and I want to warn you if the moths flew out... you have to be viligent for a long time... I had them fly out of milkbone type bones and later found they had infested other items in the pantry !! I found them and larve and or cocoons in the underflap of still unopened cereals!... in unopened macaroni!, even inside a brand new package of paper napkins!!! I had to throw so much stuff out!..much that wasn't even opened but seeing those "buggers' on the inside flaps grossed me out!
I pulled everything out of the pantry... scrubbed it down. I found the cocoons even way up in the ceiling of the pantry...clever devils... they were mostly in the edge by the door entry so unless you really stretched in and looked back you'd not notice them!
I first just wahed the whole closet down but here and there saw the moths not many but they were there!

I still felt uncomfortable so decided to re-paint... and after all that , it seemed to take care of them.


----------



## Snowpuff (Aug 22, 2006)

I've never had any, but I am always afraid that one day I'll open something and there they'll be...


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

eww this topic grosses me out. never had this happen to me. i agree that you really can't blame old mother hubberd, prolly happens to many brands. i have the adult peanut butter bones for her right now, with no problems. now i will be on the lookout in my cubbard!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

If you had the bag you could check for expiration date...my guess is they sat on the shelf in a warehouse too long or maybe the bag had a tiny tear in it from shipping/handling. Dog food/treats have a shelf life just like any other food item and sometimes when new stock comes in it is just put in front of the old and items get outdated.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

These bugs could have been in there when you bought the biscuits. I work in a Grocery Store and I have seen everything from maggots, moths and even mold on pet food. Just the other day I helped pull a shelf where maggots were everywhere on canned cat food. It was nasty but it does happen. We checked the dates on all of it and it had a year or two on it. All it takes is a very small tear in the back or a seal to break on the can to get any of this started. I am sure if you take the unused product back they will let you exchange it or get your money back. Most of the time they want to see a reciept .


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I had that happen about 15 years ago with some bird food (had 2 cockatiels). It was so gross! The birds were in my bedroom so I had all the worm things and moths and coccoons in my bedroom! If I remember right I refused to sleep in my room for a few days after it happened.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I had that happen about 15 years ago with some bird food (had 2 cockatiels). It was so gross! The birds were in my bedroom so I had all the worm things and moths and coccoons in my bedroom! If I remember right I refused to sleep in my room for a few days after it happened.[/B]


Ahh yes they really Love birdseed! Thankfully we keep the bags of wild bird feed outside in a garbage can container just for that. many a time over the years I'd open and all the moths would be flying about. I didn't really care oo much as lone as they stayed outside!!! and not get into the house!!!!!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

yuck! 

reminds me of the time i brought nass some pork rolls and there were tiny black worm style critters crawling in them, they were actually hairy









"Old mother hubbard went to the cupboard to fetch her poor dog a bone but when she got there the cupboard was........filled with moths! and she let out an aweful moan"

sorry, couldn't resist.....it's late here, that's my excuse....and i'm sticking with it










felicity


----------

